
Why we rewrote Lua in JS - bpierre
https://medium.com/@giann/why-we-rewrote-lua-in-js-a66529a8278d
======
gumby
Why not just use Clojure?

~~~
tomcam
From the article:

> Lua is a simple language with very few concepts to understand and a clear
> and readable syntax. You can be proficient with it in a matter of hours.

~~~
iLemming
Clojurescript is simple too. With many advantages over Lua

------
pspeter3
At this point, what is the benefit over ES6 features?

